
If you would run classified ads server what niche and in which location would it be guys? - gator

======
gator
Saying says: Ask the experts, so I'm asking you :)

~~~
grahamr
I think the critical question is how you'll differentiate yourself from
craigslist (free) and, to a lesser extent, eBay.

